# Help ID



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey everyone

Over the past couple of months I've noticed these little dots on my soft corals

At first I thought it was just a weird discolouration on my shrooms but then i noticed them all over the place

I can't find anything on the net that describes what I'm seeing in order for me to treat

Thanks






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok so I think they are some sort of flatworm

I was moving a small rock that fell over just now and brushed against one of the shrooms and a couple of the “dots” fell off and began swimming

Based on how it looked while swimming I think it’s a flatworm

I’ll be looking into treatment as my tank is being overrun 

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

You have red flatworms, you can treat with Flatworm Exit but if you have a lot you can poison a tank by them dying, you can add a Springerii damsel to eat them and then it will need to stay to keep eating them or a blue velvet nudibranche will eat them but then die when it cannot find enough to survive and then the red flatworms may come back if some where missed. I sell the stuff if you decide on which option or if you have questions call me 4164609922


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*red planaria*

Carl is right you have red planaria flat worms and need to get the damsel or some wrasses. Also i would suggest getting Revive and dipping all your corals once a week and keep an eye on them. Keep dipping untill all of them are gone...Good luck...dont panic not a big deal...


----------

